# Cavs WIN!!!



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Finally, the Cavs' losing streak is over. Clippers must feel like **** knowing they're the team that lost to Cleveland. Party in Cleveland tonight!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Good job, Cavs. Two in a row?


----------

